# Bradford white tankless water heater



## Brycedenen (Aug 6, 2018)

Hello, I have a gas tankless water heater on a job, it works fine but when it is “off” or on standby in between uses it will intermittently make a noise that won’t stop till the heater is either reset at the unit or another faucet Is turned on and it cycles again. This usually happens after some one has a shower and the unit is ran for some time. It is never used at maximum capacity or anywhere near and it doesn’t have any trouble codes. The house has 2 of these exact same units and the other one does not make the noise. I am stumped and so is Bradford white as they have helped trouble shoot this problem and can’t find the solution. Has any one ran into this problem or a similar problem? It is not the exhaust fan staying on or anything like that it is a noise that could be described as a beeping noise or a humming noise that’s changes frequency’s. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Brycedenen said:


> Hello, I have a gas tankless water heater on a job, it works fine but when it is “off” or on standby in between uses it will intermittently make a noise that won’t stop till the heater is either reset at the unit or another faucet Is turned on and it cycles again. This usually happens after some one has a shower and the unit is ran for some time. It is never used at maximum capacity or anywhere near and it doesn’t have any trouble codes. The house has 2 of these exact same units and the other one does not make the noise. I am stumped and so is Bradford white as they have helped trouble shoot this problem and can’t find the solution. Has any one ran into this problem or a similar problem? It is not the exhaust fan staying on or anything like that it is a noise that could be described as a beeping noise or a humming noise that’s changes frequency’s. Any help would be appreciated.


Here's your first bit of advice:

https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Brycedenen said:


> Hello, I have a gas tankless water heater on a job, it works fine but when it is “off” or on standby in between uses it will intermittently make a noise that won’t stop till the heater is either reset at the unit or another faucet Is turned on and it cycles again. This usually happens after some one has a shower and the unit is ran for some time. It is never used at maximum capacity or anywhere near and it doesn’t have any trouble codes. The house has 2 of these exact same units and the other one does not make the noise. I am stumped and so is Bradford white as they have helped trouble shoot this problem and can’t find the solution. Has any one ran into this problem or a similar problem? It is not the exhaust fan staying on or anything like that it is a noise that could be described as a beeping noise or a humming noise that’s changes frequency’s. Any help would be appreciated.



just beat it with a BFH and that should stop that noise soon enough...if that dont work..earplugs...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Sometime it won't show a code but you will have to plug the OBDII scan tool to check the diagnostics.


----------



## Brycedenen (Aug 6, 2018)

dhal22 said:


> Here's your first bit of advice:
> 
> https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


Thanks partner, I went ahead and filled that out for you. Feel free to view it.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Brycedenen said:


> Thanks partner, I went ahead and filled that out for you. Feel free to view it.


ah attitude from the newbee because he has to follow forum rules before he will get a straight answer...:vs_poop:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Brycedenen said:


> Hello, I have a gas tankless water heater on a job, it works fine but when it is “off” or on standby in between uses it will intermittently make a noise that won’t stop till the heater is either reset at the unit or another faucet Is turned on and it cycles again. This usually happens after some one has a shower and the unit is ran for some time. It is never used at maximum capacity or anywhere near and it doesn’t have any trouble codes. The house has 2 of these exact same units and the other one does not make the noise. I am stumped and so is Bradford white as they have helped trouble shoot this problem and can’t find the solution. Has any one ran into this problem or a similar problem? It is not the exhaust fan staying on or anything like that it is a noise that could be described as a beeping noise or a humming noise that’s changes frequency’s. Any help would be appreciated.



have you opened the unit up to take a look? any internal fans used to cool the unit or the electronics inside? some pictures would help, are both units piped exactly the same?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

"Beeping noise or a humming noise" ... well which is it?


----------



## exclamation (Mar 11, 2013)

I think they usually beep to tell you there’s an error code - also to warn traffic and pedestrians. Humming tho is usually a sign of boredom.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

It's a good thing it doesn't whistle while it works.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Brycedenen said:


> Thanks partner, I went ahead and filled that out for you. Feel free to view it.


Will do.


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

Call their tech help line


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PlumbdogTim (Apr 9, 2018)

breplum said:


> Call their tech help line
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's what I do. Usually you get someone knowledgeable about the product. At least they will have a more detailed trouble shooting guide that has been improved over time as more issues arise for the specific models.


----------

